# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Cần bán trục Z japan zin đang xài

## yeucongnghe

em cần bán trục z B10 cả day trượt vuông hành trình 17 20cm
Trục này em đang dùng phay ic điện thoại 

Diện tích bọn em là sâu nhất là 0.9mm lên dùng b10 hơi to em dc ông anh bán cho Trục B2 lên thừa ra 

Cũng không định dc giá lên mong ae cho cái giá chung ạ thanks ae nhiều ae cần lh 0976530555

----------


## yeucongnghe

Hinh anh thật của trục z

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trục Z ? Đâu là cái trục Z hở bác ?
 Có cây trục vít bước 20 thì phải

----------


## yeucongnghe

> Trục Z ? Đâu là cái trục Z hở bác ?
>  Có cây trục vít bước 20 thì phải


B10 anh ạ chứ ko phải 20 ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác yeucongnghe mua pulley vs dây đai ở đâu thế ah? chỉ cho e chỗ với. bác cho xin thông số luôn đc k ah?

----------


## yeucongnghe

Dạ em lắp khớp nối thôi ạ chứ có mua dc dây đai đâu

----------


## anhxco

chẳng hiểu sao e cứ thích mấy thứ mini, bác cho e xin cái giá nhé.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác yeucongnghe cho em hỏi ngoài luồng tí, cái giấy nhám vòng bé bé bác để trên bàn ở cái ảnh đầu tiên bác mua ở đâu vậy ? cái đầu cao su để gắn cái này vào có bán sẵn hay phải tự chế ạ ?

----------


## diy1102

> Bác yeucongnghe cho em hỏi ngoài luồng tí, cái giấy nhám vòng bé bé bác để trên bàn ở cái ảnh đầu tiên bác mua ở đâu vậy ? cái đầu cao su để gắn cái này vào có bán sẵn hay phải tự chế ạ ?


Cái này lại cafe là ra vấn đề anh Tuấn ơi.
Có thế mua sẵn ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## yeucongnghe

Em chả biết bán nhiêu nhưng em đảm bảo là hiệu năng của nó làm việc thì khỏi chê bản day trượt lớn có thể gắn spin 1,5 kw ok ạ bác nào nhanh miệng  đặt cho em nó cái tên đi 

Hum qua em mua dc cái trục z này B2

----------


## Nam CNC

hành trình bao nhiêu ? bước ren có vẻ là 2mm, hành trình chắc dưới 100 quá .... bác Ngoc anh đâu rồi ? hốt về phay mạch in tốt chán.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## skydn

Bộ Z đó giá bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## yeucongnghe

Con này đúng B10 quay 1 vòng dc 1cm Các bác ak

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Em chả biết bán nhiêu nhưng em đảm bảo là hiệu năng của nó làm việc thì khỏi chê bản day trượt lớn có thể gắn spin 1,5 kw ok ạ bác nào nhanh miệng  đặt cho em nó cái tên đi 
> 
> Hum qua em mua dc cái trục z này B2


Túm lại là ntn????

----------


## im_atntc

Cái trục Z này chủ thớt mua ở đâu thế, không biết có phải 1 trong mấy trục của em lưu lạc trong giang hồ từ hồi năm ngoái không.  :Big Grin: . Bộ này là MCM05 của NSK,  kích thước 243 x 49 x 40mm vitme D8 bước 2, hành trình 75mm, toàn bộ bằng thép mạ crom sáng bóng, bộ này phay pcb khỏi chê luôn, thêm vài hình ảnh chi tiết giúp chủ thớt (sẳn tiện cho bác ngocanh thèm chơi kaka  :Big Grin:  ) (lưu ý em úp hình góp vui vì mấy bộ này em bán hết ròi )

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## yeucongnghe

thèm quá đi nàng ơi chuẩn nó là bộ của anh rồi huhu thừa ko inbox cho em cái trục x y nữa thì tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vì mãi mà em ko hiểu chủ thớt bán cái gì. Nếu đúng cái combo kia thì chủ thớt cho em đặt gạch ngay và luôn nhé. Còn cái giá bác ko biết thì nhờ bác Nam CNC "phán" cho bọn em cho công bằng. 
 Em ngờ là chủ thớt khoe hàng quá ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## buithonamk42

theo như em hiểu thì chủ thớt muốn bán bộ vítme bước 10 chứ không phải bước 2, chủ thớt chỉ khoe combo bước 2 mà thôi làm anh em khó hiểu

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái trục Z này chủ thớt mua ở đâu thế, không biết có phải 1 trong mấy trục của em lưu lạc trong giang hồ từ hồi năm ngoái không. . Bộ này là MCM05 của NSK,  kích thước 243 x 49 x 40mm vitme D8 bước 2, hành trình 75mm, toàn bộ bằng thép mạ crom sáng bóng, bộ này phay pcb khỏi chê luôn, thêm vài hình ảnh chi tiết giúp chủ thớt (sẳn tiện cho bác ngocanh thèm chơi kaka  ) (lưu ý em úp hình góp vui vì mấy bộ này em bán hết ròi )


 Em nấc rồi, giờ mới đọc kỹ, Bản nó có 40 nên cũng không phù hợp với em. Em cần bản 80 cơ... heeeee

----------


## Nam CNC

bản 80 có luôn, ren 5 , nhưng block trượt ngắn chỉ có 2 lỗ ốc , hành trình thì hơn 200 , chắc phải nặng hơn 8kg , thấy giá chát và không phù hợp nên mới không hú bác Ngọc Anh ấy.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> bản 80 có luôn, ren 5 , nhưng block trượt ngắn chỉ có 2 lỗ ốc , hành trình thì hơn 200 , chắc phải nặng hơn 8kg , thấy giá chát và không phù hợp nên mới không hú bác Ngọc Anh ấy.


 Hành trình 200 thì dài quá bác Nam ah, chỉ 100-150 thôi bác, lúc nào có bác ưu tiên em nhé.

----------


## yeucongnghe

Anh ngọc anh call em ak.....Giờ em mới ngủ dậy

----------


## lkcnc

> Bác yeucongnghe mua pulley vs dây đai ở đâu thế ah? chỉ cho e chỗ với. bác cho xin thông số luôn đc k ah?


chú qua nhà anh, hiện tại chắc cũng có đến hơn trục cái bulley đó

----------


## conga

> Anh ngọc anh call em ak.....Giờ em mới ngủ dậy


Ko thấy bác đề đạt giá trên này nhỉ. Em cũng quan tâm.

----------


## im_atntc

> thèm quá đi nàng ơi chuẩn nó là bộ của anh rồi huhu thừa ko inbox cho em cái trục x y nữa thì tuyệt cú mèo


Mấy nàng đó em không còn nữa, giờ nhìn mà vừa nhớ vừa tiếc.. Bác định làm máy siêu mini hả sao cần XY ngắn thế, em có 2 bộ bàn XY của THK với IKO thiết kế solid luôn, Kích thước (không tính mặt bích bắt motor) 125x125x86mm, hành trình 65x65mm, vitme 12mm bước 2mm, anh em với bộ IKO bên dưới lúc trước em bán, nhưng 2 em này không long lanh bằng vì bị gỉ lốm đốm bên ngoài khung. Giá 3 triêu 500k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/97...#ixzz3Gf0RFcG1

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sao mình không nhớ ra là Chánh có bộ này nhỉ, lúc trước cứ tưỡng bán rồi. hix - Lại nấc nữa rồi...

----------


## im_atntc

> Sao mình không nhớ ra là Chánh có bộ này nhỉ, lúc trước cứ tưỡng bán rồi. hix - Lại nấc nữa rồi...


Bộ trước đúng là em bán rồi anh ah, 2 bộ này anh không nhớ là đúng rồi vì nó là anh em với bộ kia nhưng sinh sau đẻ muộn ..  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## yeucongnghe

Em chỉ mài ic điện thoại thôi lên ko cần hành trình rộng

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> chú qua nhà anh, hiện tại chắc cũng có đến hơn trục cái bulley đó


 Bác lkcnc đừng có gian lận nhé  :Big Grin: 
 Bác có khoảng mươi cái bulley, em đã đăng ký hết rồi. Bác mà bán cho ai em sang em châm lửa đấy .. heeee

----------


## ít nói

> Bác lkcnc đừng có gian lận nhé 
>  Bác có khoảng mươi cái bulley, em đã đăng ký hết rồi. Bác mà bán cho ai em sang em châm lửa đấy .. heeee


Chả hỉu pác này toàn mua thứ chéo ngoẹ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

cho em góp vui  :Big Grin: 



cần thì hú em, giá siêu mềm  :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

Ai cần thì hốt ngày kìa. hàng của bác Quảng ngon quá.tiếc là e k có nhu cầu  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## zinken2

> cho em góp vui 
> 
> 
> 
> cần thì hú em, giá siêu mềm


bác cho thông số bộ chữ thập đã đăng đi. mình đang quan tâm (cả giá nữa thì tốt). thank

----------

